# Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?



## clemens (23. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich möchte mir eine Waat-Hose kaufen,
ich weiß nicht auf was ich hier achten soll.
Es gibt ja so "Plastik" Hosen oder Neopren Hosen, sind die aus Neopren auch 100% wasserdicht ?

Was könnt ihr mir hier empfehlen ?

Zur Info - Sie sollte auch in kleinen Größen verfügbar sein. Sprich "S".
Und ich denke an eine die mit Trägern über den Bauch geht, also nicht nur so "Beine"

Danke.


----------



## SB-Canerods (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Hallo Clemens,
es gibt zwei Arten von Wathosen,´einmal Neopren und Atmungsaktive Wathosen. Eine Neoprene Wathose würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, es sei denn du fischt hauptsächlich im Winter und auch vom Belly Boot aus. Denn in einer Neopren Wathose im Frühjahr bzw. im Sommer kommst du aus dem Schwitzen nicht mehr raus.
Daher empfehle ich dir eine Atmungsaktive Wathose, welche du mit der entsprechenden Unterwäsche auch im Winter tragen kannst. Ab ca. 160 € sind vernünfigte Modelle erhältlich, wie sie Brinkhoff oder Rudi Heger anbieten. Wasserdicht sind beide zu 100%. z.B. http://www.trout-fishing.org/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=33_34&products_id=74
Gruß


----------



## Trolldoc (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Hallo,

ich würde Neopren immer bevorzugen, kosten ein bisschen mehr, aber ist meiner Meinung nach angebracht. Im kalten Wasser ist es auch aufjeden Fall angenehmer!
Zur Wasserdichtigkeit, ich hatte noch keine nassen Füsse|supergri .
Es kommt ja auch immer drauf an was man mit der Hose machen will, wenn du nur mal kurz ins wasser willst, tut es bestimmt auch eine "billege" Gummihose, solltest du aber stundenlang im Winter oder Frühjahr in der Ostsee (es reicht auch schon ein Bach im Herbst) stehen, ist Neopren die bessere Wahl.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Wobei sich die Frage erst mal stellt, wo Du hauptsächlich fischen willst und zu welcher Jahreszeit. Ich fische das ganze Jahr über ne Neoprenbüx. Im Sommer zieh ich halt ne kurze Hose drunter und ich hab keine Probs damit. Für Sommer ist ne Atmungsaktive schon besser. Keine Frage, aber sündhaft teuer. Wenn Du nicht oft unterwegs bist reicht auch ne Büx für unter 100€. Ich habe die hier.


----------



## clemens (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Ok, ich sollte dazu schreiben was ich mit der Hose machen will:

Also da ich auf Karpfen fische, will ich mit der Hose hin und wieder kurz ins Wasser, zum Werfen oder Keschern.

- Wichtig, die Hose sollte man schnell anziehen können, Neopren ist ja eher immer etwas enger und kann daher nicht schnell angezogen werden oder ?

Also wär die Gummihose denk ich besser. 160 € ist mir zu viel, atmungsaktiv ist zwar toll, muss sie aber nicht sein.

Preislich wäre so 80 € die obere Grenze.


----------



## SB-Canerods (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Wenn du zum Karpfenfischen nur ab und zu kurz ins Wasser tujm Werfen oder Keschern mußt, reichen dir ein paar Vernünfigte Gummistiefel auch. Da brauchst du keine Wathose!


----------



## Trolldoc (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

da reichen ja schon fast watstiefel, die sind schneller angezogen als eine Hose und auch günstiger und für deine Zwecke ist Gummi völlig ausreichend.


----------



## sparkman (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Also ich nutze die Neopren-Wathose von Bear. Habe die letztes Jahr in einem Angelgeschäft für 39,00 €  gekauft( war von 69,00€ heruntergesetzt).
Ich meine die ist mit 5mm Neopren im Winter schön warm. Im Sommer sollte man keine dicke Hose drunterziehen, aber die ist auch im Sommer tragbar.
Was du noch beachten solltest ist - wie ist der Untergrund von deinem Angelgewässer?
Bei steinigem Untergrund würde ich die Filssole empfelen. 
Man rutscht nicht so leicht aus wie mit Gummieprofile


----------



## Siff-Cop (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*



			
				clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Also wär die Gummihose denk ich besser. 160 € ist mir zu viel, atmungsaktiv ist zwar toll, muss sie aber nicht sein.
> 
> .


 

Hallo clemens

also für deine zwecke reicht ,wie du schon selbst geschrieben hast, ne Gummihose völlig aus. Ich brauche sie auch für diese zwecke und im Winter ziehe ich einfach nen Thermo anzug drunter und fertig, naja im Sommer is es halt auch von innen ein wenig feucht, aber es soll ja sogar Leute geben die auf sowas stehen und nur noch so rumlaufen wollen..............|rolleyes .

Also meie Gummihose ist für Kanalarbeiter oder Feuerwehr u.ä. gemacht sind ein paar Gummistiefel(mit Stahlkappen) dran und das Gummi ist aus sehr robusten Material. Für meine zwecke reicht das völlig aus und war recht günstig 30€ bei ebay(ps: ist aber keine von diesen Billig dingern die sie immoment da verhöckern als Teichhose).


----------



## sparkman (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Nachbrenner:
Ich finde Alles was über die 70,00€ hinaus geht ist für deine Zwecke rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Meine Empfelung-Watstifel reichen für deine Zwecke aus.
Wenn es aber umbedingt ne Wathose werden soll- Neoprenhose geht genau so schnell anzuziehen wieauch die Atmungsaktive. Ist ja nicht so , dass die wie beim Tauchanzug enganliegt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Jau die Karpfenangler gehen schon auch mal gerne weiter rein. Watstiefel könnten reichen, aber sonst gibt es billige Gummiwatbüxen für nicht mal 50€.


----------



## clemens (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Ok, danke für eure  Beratung.

Wat-Stiefel kommen für mich nicht in Frage, ich hab nicht so lange Beine, wenn ich dann mal ein bisschen in Schlamm einsinke Hab ich das Wasser noch in der Hose 
Gute Gummistiefel hab ich bereits aber mit den 40-50 cm komm ich meist nicht weit.

Ich werde mir also eine Billige "normale" Gummiwathose oder eine billige Neopren Wathose (je nach Angebot) zulegen.

Ich wollte die Tage noch was bei Askari bestellen, evtl. bestell ich dann dort eine mit.


----------



## Pilkman (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Hallo,

zum Karpfenangeln eine Wathose? Dann auf GAR KEINEN FALL eine olle PVC-Plastik-Watbüx! #d 

Warum? Beim Karpfenangeln ist es ja meist so, dass eine Wathose nicht ständig getragen wird, sondern nur zum Auswerfen der Ruten, zum Drillen und Keschern und zu ähnlichen Gelegenheiten angezogen wird. Wenn nachts geangelt wird, muss man also auch möglichst schnell vom Schlafsack raus in die Wathose. Und das versuch dann mal bitte mit so einer Mülltüte mit Stiefeln und Trägern. Vermutlich wirst Du entweder verzweifeln, erst nach ein oder zwei Minuten an Deiner ablaufenden Rute stehen oder beim Versuch trotzdem schon einmal loszulaufen auf die Nase fliegen... |supergri 

Neopren-Wathosen sind eindeutig im Vorteil, weil das Material wesentlich steifer ist und man die Hose vor der Liege "reinschlüpfbereit" regelrecht hinstellen kann und beim Run nicht einen unförmigen Lappen vorfindet, bei dem man nicht weiss, wo die Beine sind geschweige denn wo man mit den Füssen rein soll. Damit das Reinschlüpfen möglichst schnell geht, sollte man eine weiter geschnittene Hose auswählen und bei der Schuhgröße lieber eine bis zwei Nummern mehr aussuchen.

Zu den restlichen Empfehlungen: Atmungsaktive Wathosen sind aus den o.a. Gründen zum reinen Karpfenangeln ebenfalls nicht so empfehlenswert und auch wesentlich teurer. Zum Wander- oder Watspinnangeln natürlich klasse, aber darum ging es hier ja nicht.


----------



## clemens (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

www.askari.de
*Blue River Super Neopren-Wathose*
*



*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]67852.85.585-41 [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Blue River Deluxe 5 mm Neopren- Wathose mit Profilsohle. Größe 41 (7 1/2) M [/FONT]

Die 41 bezieht sich hoffenlich auf die Schuhgröße, ich trag normalerweise 40 eine Nummer größer reicht aus. Für 70 € ist die ok oder ?

Oder soll ich die 3 mm für 60 € nehmen ?


----------



## carphunterandy (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Hy Clemens!

Überlege dir bitte genau, ob Du die Wathose wiklich nur zum Karpfenangeln verwenden willst, oder vieleicht doch ab und an mal mit der Fliegenrute/Spinnrute losziehen willst. Wenn Du sie nur zum Karpfenangeln verwenden willst, reicht so Blue River allemal aus, aber wenn du soch mal öfter so los ziehen willst, hol dir gleich was anständiges, an sonnst hast du nicht sehr lange Spaß an der Hose. Wichtig ist, das du die Hose nach dem Einsatz immer mit Wasser abspühlst um sie von Sand ect. zu befreien (innen und außen)der wirkt nämlich wie Schleifpapier und das gute Stück wird undicht, zumal die Nähte bei den billigeren Modellen,wie Blue River, nicht so sauber versiegelt sind bzw. die versigelung sich nach einigen Einsätzen ablösen kann. Wenn Du dich vieleicht doch für ein etwas Besseres Modell entscheiden solltest, kann ich Dir die Neoprens von Scierra empfehlen (so eine wie oben von SILVERPASI abgebildet)
Von RonThomson würde ich abraten. Hab eine seit zwei Jahren(Einsatz im Winter in der Ostsee beim Mefo fischen) und mittlerweile fast alle Nähte nachkleben müssen nachdem ich öffter mal nasse Füße bekommen hab. 
Beim ner Wathose zum Karpfenangeln mußt Du nur darauf achten, daß die Schuhe direkt an der Wathose drann sind und du nicht noch extra Watschuhe brauchst (dauert das anziehen zu lange)


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Waat-hose welche soll ich kaufen ? Ist Neopren wasserdicht ?*

Ich kann Pilkman nur voll und ganz beipflichten. Alles andere als Neopren ist nur zweite wahl zum Karpfenfischen. 
Nicht nur das schnelle reinschlüpfen ist ein Argument,(Auf 5mm Neopren bestehen und mindestens 2 Nummern grösser kaufen, man trägt ja auch schon mal dickere Socken, idealerweise die Buchse vorher mal anprobieren.)
steh mal bei 2-3 Grad Kaltem Wasser und Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt regelmässig mit ner Gummihose ne halbe h zum Drillen im wasser... Da lernt man Neopren echt schätzen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

